# Charles Daly Hp



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

I spotted a NEW CD High Power 9mm for $350.00.

Looks good, all parts are HP parts like the Browning. The CD folks allege it is "made in the USA"....maybe....

Anyone have experience with this HP? I have a Browning in .40 but would like a shooter in 9mm that can go for high rounds in use.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a little info on the CD Company at this link. They are real big on inports. I have never heard of a factory where they make pistols in the USA. Good luck.
http://www.charlesdaly.com/HTML/company_info/about.asp


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My experience with these is that they have some desirable features - good sights and safeties - but that they are on the rough side in terms of assembly. Trigger pull on the several I've examined have been on the heavy side, even for a P35, though that is a relatively easy fix.

The single example I shot was reliable in a small amount of shooting, but we were shooting ball (WWB, if I remember right), and I only shot I think two or three mags.

I believe it is assembled in the US from parts made in South America (like a lot of Springfields).

I think if I wanted a decent out-of-the-box P35 I'd look around for a Browning Practical.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

They are made by Magnum Research for CD, Traded for mine the sights took 2 full mags to get sited in after that it ran geat for what it is combat pistol home defense. Don' think your going to shoot match with it. WWb was used for sight in then cci blazer brass. Lubed the rails about half way through don't know if it was the ammo or the gun. Last was 100 rounds various rounds hp
No jams or fte but it needed a heckuva soaking to clean. I've had a lot nore expensive guns that weren't as good, but I'd save up a llittle more money and get a cz or a used smith or a p99. Unless you like cocked and locked in 9mm. Whatever you do don't buy one of there .45's warranty is good for the original purchaser only and the next guy you dump it on will need it. And it is made In the Philipines. Started to but onre of the CD shotguns at wally world the other
a semi auto made in Turkey they'd imarked it down to $250.00 then I noticed the repaired tag no one new why it had been repaired, asked if the lifetime warranty was still good. Called KBI in the morning because previous repair & iwas not the original owner warranty was no good. They did tell me they had red tagged it as unsafe because of jamming issue and wanted to know why it was available for sale. You get what you pay for usually.


----------



## SPIKEY614 (Oct 12, 2007)

I know CD/HP's were assembeld by Dan Wesson with parts manufactured in Hungary. At least the first ones marketed were. I don't know who does it now. I've owned one for about 4 yrs now and never had a problem with it that I didn't create. I feel it is a good clone and works well for what it is intended for. On the other hand I LOVE my BHP's and FN/hp's. The only clones I own are the CD/HP and the Inglis which I don't consider a clone but some do. I plan on buying a FM Detective Clone one day to add to the collection. Also if I can find that Mauser SA80 HP clone I'll pick that up too. That too is made in Hungary.


----------

